# got a 110 wide, thinking about going for first planted tank, what would I need?



## solchitlins (Sep 11, 2013)

I just got a 110 wide, thinking about going for first planted tank, what would I need?

Hi, first post here.
I was looking at some youtube videos wondering what to do with my newly acquired 110 gal wide, (2'x4' x22" tall).
and I came across this tank setup seen here:






I'm still in the gathering stuff mode and haven't filled her up yet. So far I have; fluval 406 with seachem matrix, ac110 with double sponge, 2 pieces of glass for the tops, cobble stone rocks from a landscaping store, large piece of drift wood, and 150 pounds of pool filter sand.

As far as lighting goes the tank came with a diy light that consists of a place to screw in 4 bulbs, I screwed in some regular house hold bulbs just to see if it works and it does.
I also have a 4 foot aquarium strip florescent fixture with a cheap o "ge hardware store aqua light bulb" that the guy at the aquarium shop told me is terrible.

I'm wondering, can I buy something cheap and achieve good results, I would like to do a planted tank with maybe dwarf cichlids, corries, plecos, congo tetras, barbs etc... or maybe rams and rainbows etc...?

I don't want to have to spend more than maybe $150 at most on lighting, and I don't want to have to buy co2 tanks and all that stuff.

Weekly water changes are fine but I would prefer low maintenance.
Can you guys maybe link me examples of commercially available lighting solutions that are plug and play. I don't have a canopy to hide lights under.

thanks

on a side note a guy offered to sell me this if you think it might be enough:
"I have a standard tank light strip
1 attinic
1powerglo 18000k
And 1 powerglo 18000k new in box "
and a eheim 2222 with extra media and pads

*so with my florescent and his 2 bulb fixture I could run all the above bulbs, would that work? *

feel free to move this if it's in the wrong section


----------



## solchitlins (Sep 11, 2013)

From what I have been reading I'm liking the idea of buying a LED setup. It just seems like a wiser purchase when you figure the electric bill and cost of replacing bulbs etc...
Any suggestions?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Don't spend any money. Just don't.

You are about to spend all your money on cheap things that do not work. After that you will spend more money to try to get things right.

You either start off right (certain pieces equipment and knowledge) or you are truly better off taking up some other hobby. Best approach is to go El Natural but it looks like you are into lots and cheap light so forget that.

Now you give me an advice if you can, please: What cheap car can I buy (less than $500) that will drive good and forever?


----------



## solchitlins (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for not giving me any advice Niko. I came here to learn something, but I guess I should just forget it and go away? Must be a rich man's hobby?

so far I have 3 offers;
1. the 2 bulb system I spoke of above that I could trade for a used sump tank,

2. a 4 bulb power compact light with legs that he said would be enough for a planted tank. I could trade for a overflow box.

3. a complete plug and play 48" 4x54W t5ho lights used for $100.

4. a 2 t5 and 2 MH under a canopy that made for a 48 inch tank system for $75 used


----------



## solchitlins (Sep 11, 2013)

It has come to my attention that I listed my tank measurements wrong, my tank is 48x24x22 if that makes a difference.


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

solchitlins said:


> Must be a rich man's hobby?


You can do this with not much money. Between $10 for 40lbs of Saf-T-Sorb substrate delivered to your door, desk lamps and CFL bulbs, and buying and trading with others... I've done everything I've wanted to.

-ObiQuiet


----------



## solchitlins (Sep 11, 2013)

ah, got ya.

I guess either none of the systems listed above will work or nobody else has any suggestions on what I should be looking for? Maybe for xmas I could spend more, but right now I would like to get started a little cheaper "under $200 if possible"

Can anyone suggest another forum where I might find some help and advice on getting started in this hobby, somewhere where I might learn what:


niko said:


> (certain pieces equipment and knowledge)


 are without getting ridiculed.

because I sure don't want to waste money, I was hoping one of those trades might get me started.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

See comments below.



solchitlins said:


> Thanks for not giving me any advice Niko. I came here to learn something, but I guess I should just forget it and go away? Must be a rich man's hobby?
> 
> so far I have 3 offers;
> 1. the 2 bulb system I spoke of above that I could trade for a used sump tank,
> ...


----------



## solchitlins (Sep 11, 2013)

thanks Michael.
I talked with the #3 guy and this is what he said.
"It is a fishneedit light. cover is all aluminum. 4 bulbs of which two each are controlled by separate ballasts. has 4 legs so that you can place it on top of aquarium. its about 1.5yrs old and i replaced all 4 bulbs about 8months back. As i said, i've been using only 2bulbs at a time, so plenty of life left in them."

the guy is asking $100.

http://www.fishneedit.com/4ft4bulbs-with-l44.html

Maybe he would come down on the price.

Would I be better off with this:
http://www.horticulturesource.com/grow-lights-lighting-systems-fixtures-movers-ballasts-sockets-reflectors-components-c21/high-output-ho-vho-fluorescent-grow-lighting-fixtures-t5-t12-spiral-cfl--s38/hydrofarm-4-t5-commercial-4-tube-3-x-13-x-46--p9334/
I'm worried about mounting it in my living room and it being ugly, and not having splash guards etc..

also I was thinking of selling some of my brewing stuff, including this regulator, should I keep this encase I want to do co2 down the road or is it different?









thanks guys, I know dealing with a complete noob is frustrating, I appreciate the help


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I would go with the Fishneedit fixture because it has two ballasts and power cords.

Sorry, I can't help with the CO2 equipment.


----------



## Window7 (Feb 23, 2012)

Fishneedit t5 light are 50% off... 
You can get a whole lighy brand new for under $100


----------



## solchitlins (Sep 11, 2013)

woot!
thanks I didn't even see that

What bulbs should I order? The all white, Color Temp For the White bulbs, or 10,000k ?
http://www.fishneedit.com/4ft4bulbs-with-l44.html


----------



## solchitlins (Sep 11, 2013)

I have been reading that these fixtures have really under powered ballasts. Is this still the case? Maybe I should just hang a hydroponic style fixture from the ceiling ?
*
*Someone was saying I'd be better off with this


----------



## solchitlins (Sep 11, 2013)

http://www.horticulturesource.com/g...rm-4-t5-commercial-4-tube-3-x-13-x-46--p9334/

But how would I mount it? Won't it look bad without a canopy? And what about splashes?


----------



## Window7 (Feb 23, 2012)

Stay away from blue bulb... those are use for saltwater tank.
Get the 6500k or 10000k bulb all white. 

What I heard is the light is the same as the one from aquatrader.
Just under another name... both site owner was once bestfriend. Short story... both owner went their own ways.


----------



## solchitlins (Sep 11, 2013)

are you saying the Odyssea and the fishneedit will be the same in terms of quality of the ballasts?

For the sake of argument, what would happen if I bought one 48" LED fugeray by finnex, as seen here for my 48x24x22" tank and tried to do a planted tank set up?
http://www.aquavibrant.com/lighting/led-fixtures/finnex-fugeray-314.html


----------



## solchitlins (Sep 11, 2013)

http://www.hydrofarm.com/product.php?itemid=8982

I just looked at this light at a local store for $115
Nicer looking bronze one is $20 more

6 bulb one has 2 switches but cost a little more


----------



## acitydweller (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Solchitlins,

Ive been in the planted hobby for a few years now and worked my way from a 1gallon all the way to 40g. The larger tank is full of challenges to establish a balance and i'd have to agree with the earlier comment that its easier to start smaller, especially if you are considering leaping into the high tech setup (highlight/co2/ferts).

regarding the light bulbs, i'd stay away from the 10k bulbs and use a combination of 6500k and reds. There is adequate coverage of the blue spectrum in the 6500k but the reds are grossly lacking so adding these bulbs into the fixture will definitely help with plant growth. Everyone has their preferences but this is what i've used in my t5ho which has given me stunning results while being pleasant to look at.

LEDs are a funny thing in that all products market themselves very well but when you actually use them over the course of several weeks against plants that you know well, many fall short in some aspect or another. To be honest, im currently testing the new Finnex Fugeray Planted+ LED's which so far has given me some great PAR and kelvin coverage all in a single fixture. Just for reference, i have the Current USA Satellite LED+, Finnex Fugeray, MonsterRay and RAYII lamps too. If you wanted a no brainer setup, go with the RAYII + MonsterRay combination. I run this over two planted tanks and have nothing but good things to say. Mind you, both these tanks also run co2 to benefit from the additional light.

Regarding Filtration, you may want to run 2 or 3 filters where it will give options to run inline accessories like heaters and co2 diffusors. I find larger tanks need the additional movement to eliminate stagnant or dead spots. Planted tanks will perk up significantly with ferts that are well circulated throughout the tank. Anyway, that's all i can think of for now. I want to wish you well and encourage you to ask more questions to help you better plan for this huge setup. I'm excited for ya.

Good luck!


----------



## solchitlins (Sep 11, 2013)

Acitydweller, I ended up buying a way larger light than I needed but it was a sweet deal.

It's a 6 bulb t5-ho aquaticlife fixture but it runs in 2, 4 or 6 bulb modes. I'm going to try to hang it above the tank so I can raise it up a little more than standard.

What bulbs do you guys suggest? Right now I think the bulbs are about a year old, so I was going to start replacing them a little at a time.

I want to do low tech/ med to low light/ dirted tank with safe t sorb cap.

I was going to start with running it in the 4 bulb mode or is that too much?

The tank is 4'x2'x22" 110 gal.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

What is the wattage on the fixture you got?

Any bulb from 5,000-10,000 K is fine for your tank, the 5,000's are more red, the 10,000's are more blue.


----------



## solchitlins (Sep 11, 2013)

it's this,
I gave him $120 for it
http://www.aquacave.com/Aquatic-Lif...e-P3230.aspx?gclid=CPLkpOOc4LkCFWJlMgodMEEAew

I like having options, I might want to do corals someday


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

You've got an interesting shaped aquarium. My 90g tank is 20" deep and I use 4x54w T5HO so you should be good with 4 lights. That will give you high to very high light.


----------



## solchitlins (Sep 11, 2013)

Zapins said:


> You've got an interesting shaped aquarium. My 90g tank is 20" deep and I use 4x54w T5HO so you should be good with 4 lights. That will give you high to very high light.


I thought too much light required co2.
I'm wanting to stay low tech


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Then start off with 2 bulbs and see if you need to work your way up.


----------



## solchitlins (Sep 11, 2013)

the plan


----------



## solchitlins (Sep 11, 2013)

update: I put sts and sand side by side in a Tupperware and just swirling the water slightly with my pinky finger made the sts lift up and cover the sand, and turned the water brown.

I'm now thinking about chucking the sts down the woodchuck hole for him to enjoy and buying more pfs


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Sts?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Zapins said:


> Sts?


= Safe t sorb, used for cleaning up oil spills in mechanic's garages and such. Basically glorified cat litter (or else cat little is glorified safe t sorb?).



solchitlins said:


> the plan


I like the rocks LOL. I'd stick more than one red plant in there, though-otherwise your single red plant will be competing with your driftwood to be the center of attention, and screw with the visual hierarchy of the layout.


----------



## AKnickolai (Nov 30, 2007)

I used to have a big planted tank and am getting started all over again. While I was away from the hobby a lot has changed in terms of what equipment is available and how people get tanks to work. The cheapest substrate that I could find in my area is Turface. It is a clay product like Safe T Sorb, so it has the high CEC properties that will help deliver fertilizer to the roots of the plants, and it's cheap. It does need a good rinse (as does Safe T Sorb) prior to being put in the tank otherwise it will make a dusty mess. The trouble with these light clay substrates is they are very light and getting plants with established root systems in the substrate can be frustrating. I am strongly considering a mix MTS/Turface base with a cap of 1-2mm gravel in my 150 gallon tank that is still in the planning phase. My hope is to get the benefit of the CEC, nutrients and rooting medium from the dirt and the gravel will help keep things down long enough to get rooted and allow me to vac up debris near the substrate. Turface is used for constructed outdoor tracks and such, it is fired to a higher temp than Safe T Sorb, this supposedly helps it not turn to mud/muck over time under water. I know all the kitty litter I tried (also a lower temp fired clay) turned to mush within a year, Safe T Sorb appears to last longer, but that's something you'd have to research.

That regulator will work for CO2, there are good posts in the DIY forum about how to build a regulator and what parts are needed. If you go this route, get a good needle valve! Swagelok and the 52 series Ideal needle valves are the best choices I have found there. You'll also need a solenoid, I use Clippard valves, but they do seem to have a 3-4 year life. Perhaps someone has a better vendor there.


----------

